# Hymenocallis caribaea 'Tropical Giant'



## Sirius (Jul 31, 2016)

These are blooming in the afternoon rain here in South Carolina. We just transplanted them in June with some Crinum lilies, so it was a surprise to see a bloom stalk.

Hymenocallis caribaea 'Tropical Giant' or spider lily.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 31, 2016)

Beautiful - I love these guys.


----------



## John M (Aug 1, 2016)

HUGE, GIGANTIC photo(s). Can't see 'em.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, a little big, but gorgeous anyway. I'm a lily fanatic...daylily, Asian, Oriental, Hippeastrum. I love 'em
all. Is this one fragrant?


----------



## Sirius (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm sorry everyone. I don't have a computer, just an android phone and iPad, so I am trying to figure out how to properly resize images using multiple apps/platforms/image hosts. I think I almost have it figured out now. Are these sizes better?

I don't detect a fragrance yet, but it was raining so I was trying to rush some photos. I'll check again tomorrow, but as you can see there are several more buds coming up, so I will have ample opportunity.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2016)

Interesting; a little eerie.


----------



## TrueNorth (Aug 1, 2016)

I wonder how they get pollinated with the pollen held so far away from the flower?


----------



## Sirius (Aug 1, 2016)

TrueNorth said:


> I wonder how they get pollinated with the pollen held so far away from the flower?



The filaments coming out of the edge that hold the pollen are long, but so is the one coming out of the center of the flower which has a stigma at the tip. So the pollinator bouncing around from anther to anther could land on the stigma.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2016)

I've seen butterflies on my Asian/Oriental lilies covered with pollen...also bumblebees. They always set seed if
I don't scurry to cut the tops off.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 6, 2016)

I like these!


----------

